# somebody got a nice deal...... whiz



## bricycle (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-1940s-S...sMgL2pY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_4836wt_916


----------



## jpromo (Jan 22, 2014)

Good price if the motor is complete! The frame is CWC which resembles a DX frame at a glance. I really wish you could contact buyers as I need that saddle desperately.. and it's far from correct for the bike. Anybody here get it?!


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm looking for a Whizzer, but I just couldn't find the silver lining on that bike.


----------

